# Shelling in 10K Islands



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The wife wants to go shelling this weekend in 10K islands. There was day a few years ago that I saw hundreds of nice conch shells covering one island but I was fishing not shelling, thus I failed to make any note of it. I have no idea where it was located now.

In other words... does anyone have a really good spot for finds lots of good sea shells somewhere between Marco and Lostmans?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Was just down there (camped on Tiger Key) and didn't see a ton in any particular spot. But we were fishing also and not really looking. When we went through the briefing (and boating course), emphasis was placed on no-take of artifacts, including shells. Might earn a ticket from a ranger if you're within park boundaries. Plenty of mangrove islands and beaches north of the park boundary, however, and doubt FWC would raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> The wife wants to go shelling this weekend in 10K islands. There was day a few years ago that I saw hundreds of nice conch shells covering one island but I was fishing not shelling, thus I failed to make any note of it. I have no idea where it was located now.
> 
> In other words... does anyone have a really good spot for finds lots of good sea shells somewhere between Marco and Lostmans?


Panther or Whitehorse will be 2 pretty good spots with Whitehorse being first imo. Just remember to stay north of panther to stay outside park no shelling allowed on the park.


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Panther or Whitehorse will be 2 pretty good spots with Whitehorse being first imo. Just remember to stay north of panther to stay outside park no shelling allowed on the park.


Slightly off topic but I was down there a few weeks ago, saw this on white horse... Cuban raft maybe?


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Big_Al336 said:


> Slightly off topic but I was down there a few weeks ago, saw this on white horse... Cuban raft maybe?
> 
> I fish and camp around that area quite frequently and have seen that too. It looks like a nice little weekend project...a little gelcoat and paint and she'll be good as new!
> 
> View attachment 195865


----------

